# What's a KABUKI Brush used for?



## Aniger86 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is it used to apply compact foundations? If yes, how does the effect differ from using a sponge? Also, how does a kabuki brush measure up againest a powder brush?

Thanx!!


----------



## envymi (Oct 4, 2005)

I like Kabukis way better than a regular powder brush...I have a few different size kabukis. I mainly use mine for loose powder, but I use it for bronzers too...I also use one of mine to sort of buff the face once I'm finished with the overall application, sometimes I'll even spritz it when I do this-depending on the effect I'm going for.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 4, 2005)

I had a big kabuki and a big powder brush. It is different shaped brush to work with. I found it to be a bit of a hassle to have an extra face brush because I didn't see that it was really that different from a regular large face brush. I swapped mine away, and the woman who has is now is really happy with it.


----------



## Zoey (Oct 4, 2005)

I always have my kabuki with me when I go out and I use it apply powder when needed. I have Cat cosmetics Kabuki and it's gorgeous!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

I have mineral foundation and use a kabuki to apply (a must). It is more for powders.


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 5, 2005)

If you use a kabuki brush with mineral makeup, It's supposed to give you a fresh polished look.

Lisa


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *leelee04* If you use a kabuki brush with mineral makeup, It's supposed to give you a fresh polished look.
Lisa

I don't use mineral makeup but do u think the kubuki brush will work as well with other compact powders?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 5, 2005)

I think so. I would never use a regular powder brush again after a kabuki IMHO


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* I don't use mineral makeup but do u think the kubuki brush will work as well with other compact powders? Oh yeah, I think it would work just as well.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have placed an order for MAC 219. If it doesn't work out for my compact powders, I could at least use it for my blushers. Then I might buy a kabuki brush. Any recommandations? I'm thinking 'bout the Bobbo Brown one but I heard that it sheds a lot for some people. But mainly, I'm interested coz its price seem resonable for a brush wif so many hairs(USD29.50)


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

Kabuki Brushes are shorthandled brushes used to apply powder, bronzer or blush. Very densely packed kabuki's, like Chanels, give more coverage and give a makeup look. Fluffier kabuki's like Benefit's are best for a softer look. They are also handy for small purses because they take up less space. They usually come in some sort of little bag to protect them. I LOVE my Benefit Bluff Puff (their name for their kabuki) it is super soft, and has never shedded one hair!!!!!! I use it on myself and others all day. It retails for $20usd. Good lUck on your Kabuki Search!!


----------



## mish_shel (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi there! This is my first ever post





I recently brought an A'squirrel kabuki brush set (one with goat hair, and the other with squirrel) I use the goat hair kabuki to apply my powder foundations (Stila IPF, and Cliniques stay matte) and I use the Squirrel Kabuki to apply my blushes ( Nars and Stila)

The Kabukis are sooooo soft!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* Hi there! This is my first ever post



I recently brought an A'squirrel kabuki brush set (one with goat hair, and the other with squirrel) I use the goat hair kabuki to apply my powder foundations (Stila IPF, and Cliniques stay matte) and I use the Squirrel Kabuki to apply my blushes ( Nars and Stila)

The Kabukis are sooooo soft!

Welcome to MuT, Mish_shel! I'm Janelle from NY... nice to meet you - and I agree, the kabuki's are really soft... they give great coverage too!


----------



## mish_shel (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome to MuT, Mish_shel! I'm Janelle from NY... nice to meet you - and I agree, the kabuki's are really soft... they give great coverage too!



Thanks for the warm welcome



I'm from Sydney Australia.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* Thanks for the warm welcome



I'm from Sydney Australia.

anytime!



I'd love to visit there... must be beautiful!


----------



## mish_shel (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* anytime!



I'd love to visit there... must be beautiful! hehe it is nice here, but im *really* dying to come to New York!



New York seems like such a cool place to live! Plus I love the accent New Yorkers have! (CSI: NY is my fave show I love Danny :icon_love )


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* Hi there! This is my first ever post



I recently brought an A'squirrel kabuki brush set (one with goat hair, and the other with squirrel) I use the goat hair kabuki to apply my powder foundations (Stila IPF, and Cliniques stay matte) and I use the Squirrel Kabuki to apply my blushes ( Nars and Stila)

The Kabukis are sooooo soft!

Hi, Welcome



Thanx for your input &amp; I'm sure u'll like it here at MUT!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* hehe it is nice here, but im *really* dying to come to New York!



New York seems like such a cool place to live! Plus I love the accent New Yorkers have! (CSI: NY is my fave show I love Danny :icon_love ) yeah, it's cool - I'm not in the city, but its only an hour or so away... so it's pretty neat.



Let's trade for a few weeks!


----------



## Laura (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk mish_shel. I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on the site just shout!

Aniger, i have the Bobbi Brown Kabuki and i adore it! It cost me €42 which is pricey but i use the brush ever day so i didnt mine paying the money. I use it for applying bronzing powder and also when i use powder foundation!


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Welcome to MakeUpTalk mish_shel. I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on the site just shout!
Aniger, i have the Bobbi Brown Kabuki and i adore it! It cost me â‚¬42 which is pricey but i use the brush ever day so i didnt mine paying the money. I use it for applying bronzing powder and also when i use powder foundation!

Oh God, its really expensive there. If I do get it, it will cost me Euros 24.60. I have yet to get my MAC 129 &amp; I'm already planning to get the BB kabuki brush


----------

